# The Display That Watches You



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The Display That Watches You.

*Researchers in Germany have created a display that doubles as a camera.*








.
Two-way display: This image shows a detailed layout of the Fraunhofer display chip, which combines photodetectors with an organic light-emitting diode display.
Credit: Fraunhofer Institute for Photonic Microsystems

-- Tom


----------

